# Amount Of Days Between Clutches For Brazilian Redfoots/Cherryheads?



## Bryan (Sep 12, 2013)

I am currently incubating my first clutch of eggs that were laid between 7-29 and 7-31 of this year. As it stands it's been between 42 and 44 days since she last laid. These were the first eggs that I've gotten from her with the exception of a single egg that she laid on the ground sometime last year. I would assume that this is quite a lengthy amount of time if she is still going to lay this year, but is it uncommon or have others here had similar or even longer waits between clutches in their laying season? 

On a related note, what time of the year do most Cherryheads usually nest? And does it vary in different parts of the country? Thanks, Bryan


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan â€¦My Cherries produce year round with an average of 5 clutches a year and about 45 days in-between for the most mature gals.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 12, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Bryan â€¦My Cherries produce year round with an average of 5 clutches a year and about 45 days in-between for the most mature gals.



Wow 45 days apart!?! So I suppose that it wouldn't be that uncommon for them to go even 50ish days between then? And 5 clutches! Man I hope that I have a similar laying season for my girl! Thanks for chiming in! My girl is just starting with the egg laying so I'm not sure if that might make things a little less like clock work than girls that have been laying for a number of years?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 12, 2013)

yes I believe it does ...not only the consistency , but also the number of eggs in a clutch. Also take note , with a high count of eggs not all of them are fertile.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 12, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> yes I believe it does ...not only the consistency , but also the number of eggs in a clutch. Also take note , with a high count of eggs not all of them are fertile.



Thanks, she appeared to have laid 9 eggs including 1 'mini egg" which I fully expect not to hatch but I am incubating it anyway. Have you had longer stretches than 45 days for some of your younger girls or at least when they were younger if they are all mature?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > yes I believe it does ...not only the consistency , but also the number of eggs in a clutch. Also take note , with a high count of eggs not all of them are fertile.
> ...



WOW nice ... 9 eggs is a lot! ... Most of my gals are the 4 egger type, and yes there will be stretches longer than 45 days. Things tend to slow down a bit in the summer time and again picking up in the fall thru spring.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 12, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



Thanks JD, seeing as you are in California I'd think that the seasons for my torts here in Hawaii maybe a little more similar to yours than they'd be to the East coast but I could be 100% wrong in that opinion. Yeah she ran out of room apparently as she laid an egg on the ground after she laid the other eggs. It could be possible that that was more than 1 clutch as I didn't see her lay and discovered the other 8 the day after I found the lone egg on the ground. It'll be tough to say until I see how many she'll lay the next time around and I am quite eager to see more eggs in or even on the ground as long as they are intact!


----------



## bigred (Sep 12, 2013)

Both my female redfoots lay about every 30 days for about 6 months and about 4 to 6 eggs per clutch


----------



## Bryan (Sep 12, 2013)

bigred said:


> Both my female redfoots lay about every 30 days for about 6 months and about 4 to 6 eggs per clutch



Thanks, are they Northern Redfoots or Brazilian Redfoots? And when does their season start and end normally?


----------

